# Bf109F-4, 5./JG 5 Petsamo



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2014)

4 Fotos Flugzeug Me 109 F-4 Bf 109 F-4 5./JG 5 Wappen! Jagdflieger RKT Petsamo! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2014)

I think the pilots name is Oblt. Lorenz "Lenz" Bauer


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2014)

Interesting camo.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2014)

Good shots!


----------

